# Mahindra 2816 MFD Drive Shaft Universal Joints



## Papa51 (Jan 17, 2021)

For the second time in 3 months I broke a universal joint in the MFD drive shaft. I had to get the replacement from a local parts store by matching the dimensions. I called the closest dealer to me and the parts guy said it wasn't even listed in the Mahindra Parts catalog. I can get another at the parts store but it seems like it didn't last very long. The original lasted for 10 years. I know I use it above it's punching weight, and it's been a tough little tractor. I just need to find a quality universal joint(s) to install that will, hopefully, last a while. All suggestions welcomed. To answer the question that's probably in most of y'all's minds.......I was pushing brush and debris to clear a new food plot for next season and the front bucket hit an old stump. I was in low range 2nd gear and didn't realize I had a problem until I started to back up and the rear tires spun. Had to use the front loader to help me get started backwards..............


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Papa51, welcome to the tractor forum.

Try another Mahindra dealer. Mahindra surely can supply universal joints. The parts man you dealt with didn't know where to look (this is not uncommon today). When you find the Mahindra U-joints you are looking for, you might as well stock some spares. "pushing brush and debris to clear a new food plot for next season" is rough service. You are fortunate you didn't break something on the loader. That type of work is also rough on your clutch. When traction is good and you hit an immovable object, something has to give.


----------

